# Did anyone ever hear these speakers before??



## BerserkNitro (Sep 5, 2006)

BRSE Audiophile Speakers?? HR-1 monitor speakers? WWW.BLUERIDGESOUNDENG.COM Any suggestions?They seem like really nice speakers. But thought maybe some one here might of heard them or own them..:scratchhead:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Never even heard of them before now. Impressive sales pitch and they look really nice.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

> Impressive sales pitch and they look really nice.


I agree with Sonnie but I question the way they do the comparison to the $30,000 speaker (or any of the other high price speakers). 

Bob


----------

